# My first Sous Vide cook with my new VACMASTER, Bone-In New York Steaks



## emuleman (Mar 3, 2017)

Well my new cooking toy arrived a few days ago, the VACMASTER Sous Vide Immersion Circulator.  I wanted to try something that highlighted how well this new machine cooks, and what could be better to show that than a nice, perfectly cooked steak.  My local market had Bone-In New York Steaks on sale for $3.99 a pound, so I picked up three beautiful steaks in an attempt to impressive my wife, and justify the couple hundred of dollars that I spent on this new cooking toy.













WP_20170302_18_55_35_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 3, 2017


















WP_20170302_18_55_47_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 3, 2017






I vacuum sealed the three New York Steaks after seasoning them with salt, pepper and garlic powder.  I also put some Thyme and a slice of butter on top of each steak before sealing them.  They looked wonderful, and I was anxious to get these steaks cooking!













WP_20170302_18_56_11_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 3, 2017


















WP_20170302_18_55_54_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 3, 2017






I heated up the VACMASTER to a temperature of 134 degrees, and set the timer for an hour and a half.  I dropped them in, and decided to enjoy a few beers while I anticipated having a wonderful steak dinner shortly.  Never has cooking a steak to the perfect temperature been so easy!













WP_20170302_19_04_01_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 3, 2017


















WP_20170302_19_04_10_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 3, 2017






After an hour and a half they were ready, so I removed them from the bags and layed them on some paper towels to dry them off.  Even though they looked kinda grey and strange looking, the smell was getting me hungry!  I heated up my frying pan to a high heat, added some oil, and dropped the steaks into the pan. After one minute I flipped them over and threw in a big slice of butter, constantly moving them around in the pan so they would absorb all the delicious flavors of the pan.













WP_20170302_20_59_44_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 3, 2017






Below are some pictures of the steaks right before we devoured them.  My wife said she has never had a steak that tasted so good and that was so perfectly cooked from edge to edge.  My first cook was a huge success!













WP_20170302_21_19_15_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 3, 2017


















WP_20170302_21_19_25_Pro 1.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 3, 2017


















WP_20170302_21_16_43_Pro.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 3, 2017


















WP_20170302_21_23_45_Pro 1.jpg



__ emuleman
__ Mar 3, 2017






Looking forward to many more delicious meals with my new Sous Vide machine.  Thanks for all the suggestions in a earlier post about what to cook first, as I am glad I decided on some steaks, they came out perfect!


----------



## dlarrick (Mar 3, 2017)

man that steak looks delicious.  Cant justify buying a sous vide right now but I would definitely eat that steak.....and the rest of that plate.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 3, 2017)

Wise choice, glad you enjoyed them.

T


----------



## b-one (Mar 3, 2017)

Tasty looking steak!


----------



## bellaru (Mar 9, 2017)

Wow those look great! Nice job


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 10, 2017)

Those are some great looking steaks!

Now you have a new toy to play with!

Al


----------



## hook (Mar 10, 2017)

That looks great AL. I've been toying with the idea to purchase a sous vide  machine. Now I've made up my mind thanks to you. Did I read it right to just sear the meat 1 minute on each side when done?


----------

